# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ik word niet ongesteld?

## EenMeisje.

Hallo, ik ben 13 jaar, ik was vorige maand voor het eerst ongesteld geworden. Ik ben nu een maand verder, maar ik word niet ongesteld, want ik moest 2 weken geleden al ongesteld worden, ik heb de laaste paar dagen een beetje buikpijn, denk ik teminste. Kan iemand me helpen?
Groetjes Anoniem.

----------


## Sylvia93

Het is heel normaal dat je na de eerste menstruatie niet meteen een regelmatige menstruatie hebt. Vaak is het zo dat de 2e menstruatie heel onverwachts pas na een aantal maanden komt. Dit is niets om je zorgen over te maken! 
Je bent nog jong en het is echt heel normaal dat je menstruatie nog niet regelmatig is. Vaak duurt het zo ongeveer 1 à 2 jaar voordat de menstruatie echt goed regelmatig is, bij sommige meiden wordt de menstruatie zelfs helemaal niet regelmatig. 

Gewoon niet aan denken en je zult vanzelf weer ongesteld worden, echt absoluut niets om je zorgen over te maken!

----------

